# P.V. Appraiser?



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of an appraiser in Puerto Vallarta for residential. Looking to sell my 3 bedroom 3 bath house and need to get an idea on price. Sad to do this but have to go.:Cry:


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

surfrider said:


> Does anyone know of an appraiser in Puerto Vallarta for residential. Looking to sell my 3 bedroom 3 bath house and need to get an idea on price. Sad to do this but have to go.:Cry:


Why not just consult with a realtor - or perhaps two ? Isn't there a Century 21 in your area ?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I do understand that you can get a CMA through an agent. However I want a detailed report on the house, market and sales. I actually worked with the CB office there to train their agents how to sell and I also am familiar with several other agencies in town. Having over 20 years experience in real estate as a broker and agent found the agents in Mexico lacking quite a bit of knowledge and professionalism. Both the CMA and the appraisal are opinions pertaining to value but I would like an appraisal for the same reason that lenders and mortgage brokers use appraisals for value rather than a CMA and that is professionalism meaning completely unbiased an agent is looking at price with the base of what can they sell it for with their feelings and personal interests involved in the price.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Where did you signed your "escrituras"? Which Notaría pública?
Did you like their service?
You can call them and ask for their Valuador
If you did not like them, pick one Notaría from the phone book and call them
What you need is an "AVALUO COMERCIAL" right?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

When we sold my house in Mexicali 1 1/2 years ago the first couple who wanted to buy it with a 70% loan went through a bank that sent their appraisor and he screwed up. He had missed 300 sq, ft. odf construction and would not hange it The appraisal came in $400,000 pesos lower than what they applied for the loan .. not approved. We even took the escriptura with the correct sg. meters and he still woild go back to do another appraisal.

The second couple applied and their bank did an appraisal and it came in $27,000 more than the loan they applied for.

That appraiser´s encompetence cost us the sale, plane fare to Mexicali and a few more months of looking for another buyer.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with you that the bank appraisers can screw a deal. bank appraisers work for the bank and there is a reason for that, they can not cut it on their own usually they are not very good. Always I would have my sellers have a non bank appraiser do an appraisal prior to list just to prevent such a event that occurred with your transaction. But then again I usually sold unique homes - estates that were one of a kind so the appraisal was very important.


----------

